# Gruppenrechte



## Deadshadow (22. Juni 2005)

Ich arbeite mir Red Hat Enterprise, nur auf der Konsole.

wie kann man einer Gruppe Rechte auf ein Verzeichnis oder eine Datei geben? Ich meine aber nicht die Dateirechte. Es sollte so aussehen:
gruppe1 hat RWX, gruppe2 hat RW- und gruppe3 hat R-- auf die Datei datei1. 
also 1 Datei und 3 Gruppen, die Unterschiedliche Rechte darauf haben. 

wie kann ich das lösen?

danke


----------



## deepthroat (22. Juni 2005)

Das geht eigentlich nicht (so einfach). Du kannst einer Datei nur eine einzige Gruppe zuweisen und für diese Gruppe dann Rechte festlegen.

Die Lösung für dein Problem nennt sich ACL (Access Control Lists). Das muß dein Dateisystem von vornherein erstmal unterstützen und du mußt es dann auch noch in den Kernel hineinkompiliert haben, denn es ist normalerweise optional. Es sieht allerdings so aus, als ob das bei Redhat Enterprise der Fall ist.

Dann mußt du evtl. das Dateisystem erst noch mit ACL Unterstützung mounten. Mehr dazu (in Englisch) hier.


----------



## Deadshadow (22. Juni 2005)

danke, werds mal durchlesen.

hab gehört man kann mit chown den owner wechseln. kann ich mit diesem befehl auch den owner als eine gruppe definieren? also irgendwie 

```
chown gruppe1 text1.txt
```
 ?

danke


----------



## deepthroat (22. Juni 2005)

Ja, du kannst mit chown (siehe manpage) auch die Gruppe der Datei ändern, also irgendwie so:
	
	
	



```
chown :gruppe1 text1.txt
```


----------

